# Best time to visit Croatia



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
Currently looking at plans for next year and I am dithering about and not able to make my mind up about what time of year to head for Croatia :? .
I cannot make up my mind about going May/June or Sept/Oct.
I know that July and August are to be avoided as the campsites will be crowded but can anyone tell me if it is better to go earlier in the season or later........or does it not make any difference! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

My main concern is do campsites open in October in Croatia?
Any info welcome.
Thanks.
Val


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,
We went in May June 2010 as far down as Dubrovnik, weather was great not too hot until we visited to Dubrovnik when it was hot but with white walls everywhere what could we expect?

Everywhere was fresh and still had some green, although some campsites were a bit dusty. We were in the asci period at most places and some were quite busy with Dutch and German. As soon as the asci period ended tho the campsites were much quieter as we were leaving and heading back into Austria.

cheers alan


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Val, just got back from a trip that included Porec and Rovinj. It was very hot while we were there, over 30c and as high as 36c. Too much for us but I don't know if this is typical. Might be worth searching on weather web sites to see what it was in previous years.

We used ACSI sites where possible so a quick look at when their sites are open could help for October.

By the way, sites there are generally huge (1000 plus pitches) but of good quality. We usually asked where quiet pitches were as pool music etc can be very loud, a bit like Italy.

Hope you enjoy it, we did.

Gary


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Depends what you want to do. If beaches then presumably the hotter the better. If sightseeing then I reckon you can't beat spring. You have to cross Europe first- I assume- and you're getting the benefits of spring flowers, warmer days but not exhausting heat, more enthusiastic campsite staff , open but less crowded places to visit and so on. We travel either in spring or autumn and often, in autumn, the weather is turning to bring more rain and sudden storms, campsites are tired and the grass and flowers dead, staff exhausted and sometimes a bit tetchy and things are running down.

Don't forget to stay awhile in Slovenia as you go through; gorgeous country.

G


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

+1 for Slovenia

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Gary1944 said:


> Hi Val, just got back from a trip that included Porec and Rovinj.


Likewise - but we came back via Germany! Our Rovinj stay was late May/early June and the weather was fine - a little colder than usual this year according to the locals but fine

Polaris
Pomer
near Porec too


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> +1 for Slovenia
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


another +1 

Ljublana was lovely and Lake Bled stunning!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Think it looks like May/June definitely incorporating Slovenia.
Thanks for all the replies.

Val


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Think it looks like May/June definitely incorporating Slovenia.
> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Val


If you do try Slovenia and go to Ljublana (sp) then you must try* a 'hot horse' burger. It is - well - a horse meat burger. We found the tip in a travel book, sought the place out and were very pleased

*unless you are a vegetarian or a fan of Shergar.... :lol:


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I have ridden a few in my time so I may as well find out how they taste :lol: !
Think we may have already eaten horse in France as our steaks tasted a little different and it was described as flank and horses have flanks so it probably was!

Val


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Horsemeat in France is a delicacy, and very expensive, it is marked as such, there are even special horsemeat butchers ( boucheries chevalines) . . . and everything has flanks, even us !

Helen


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Horse used to be very reasonably priced alternative to beef 20 years ago here in France, but it is more a delicacy and expensive these days.
I remember having a steak/frites for flumpence years ago as a student on camping trips (didn't know it was horse till after we'd eaten it tho!)
Wouldn't do it now tho.....nothing wrong with a barbecued courgette!!

back on topic tho....anyone driven down thru Croatia in the autumn?
camp site availability??
Wild camping OK?

One place I've not been yet and quite fancy a trip.....
Garcia


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

[/quote]

If you do try Slovenia and go to Ljublana (sp) then you must try* a 'hot horse' burger. It is - well - a horse meat burger. We found the tip in a travel book, sought the place out and were very pleased

*unless you are a vegetarian or a fan of Shergar.... :lol:[/quote]

My family are all very partial to Shergar - that's what we call it when we put a whole rump (beef - not horse) on the braai (barbie). Remove when still bleu in the middle, stand for 15 mins, then slice and each can have his or her choice of rare-ness. Yumm!

(Poor little fella!)


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Someone mentioned wild camping....*

You have to use sites in Croatia as wild camping is not allowed - there are ACSI sites all over too


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hi,
> Currently looking at plans for next year and I am dithering about and not able to make my mind up about what time of year to head for Croatia :? .
> I cannot make up my mind about going May/June or Sept/Oct.
> I know that July and August are to be avoided as the campsites will be crowded but can anyone tell me if it is better to go earlier in the season or later........or does it not make any difference! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


June is good. Sea still cold

Sept through Oct better. Sea should be warm

Google Croatia Camping for closing dates.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi MaxandPaddy
We are going to Slovenia and Croatia in May/June next year. 
We might bump into you along the way.
Ian


----------

